# Height question



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

Hello

Im assuming most RV's are of a similar height - just booking a ferry...I know the length, but forgotton to check the height

hoping someone can save me a journey back home to check paperwork (cant find the info on the web)


thanks


----------



## mangolover (Mar 13, 2010)

To the top of the AC shroud mine's 3.5m. I have a sat dome, but it doesn't exceed the AC height. 

mango


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

If this is yours, then 9'-10"

Simples*!

Colin


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Colin 

I dont think that is right as he said RV and his avatar looks like an RV and you have linked to a trailer/caravan.

Martin


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

VanFlair said:


> Hi Colin
> 
> I dont think that is right as he said RV and his avatar looks like an RV and you have linked to a trailer/caravan.
> 
> Martin


OOOOPS! I only went by the name of the van in his profile and Googled that + height - definitely need to go to Specsavers! 

Colin


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

You could put in a few heights and see if the price varies?

I'm sure there are price changes with height, but I would think over perhaps 3m the price is constant?

So just put in 4m and don't worry about being accurate?


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for the replies Was trying to get booked with p&o as their 20% discount offer advertised ends today

Annoyingly got through to the payment screen and motorhome are excluded!

Booked with dfds (via aferry). £114 return in August Dover/Calais which actually worked out cheaper than p&o if they had of given me the discount. Doesn't look as flash a ferry.... But hey. It's not a cruise


----------

